# Lynskey R330: Crit bike?



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm a 41 year-old ex-racer (cat 3) and 6'0" 175#. For my size, I probably crank out more power than the average cat 3 of my proportions, though that power comes as a rouleur, not a sprinter. I haven't raced in 5 years, but am going to jump back into masters races next year -- mostly crits. 

I have a Scandium Merckx Team SC that is by far the best bike I've owned (and I've owned probably a dozen road bikes). It is stiff in all the right places, yielding responsiveness and handling that is very sharp, while remaining comfortable enough to be ridden for hours at a time...with the right tires and air pressure. Despite the low bottom bracket, it was great in crits. I've raced and ridden it for 7 years now, but I know eventually it will need to be replaced. In fact, it's already got a few gouges on the frame that may hasten its demise. 

I see that Lynskey has their mid-range R330 on sale for a great price. I'm considering buying one because I like the durability ot ti. But I have doubts about stiffness and resulting handling characteristics in crits. I have of course used the search function here and have seen rave reviews of the R330. Most people say it is a stiff frame, unlike most titanium frames that are probably best left off the race course. I recently sold a Merckx Millenium 3 titanium that in my view was stiffer than most ti road bikes, but not quite stiff enough for crits. 

So for those of you who have ridden or own a Lynskey R330: Would you race it in a crit? If you've raced aluminum bikes too, what's the comparison? Anything else I should think about? 

Thanks!


----------



## sethbotwick (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a new R330 and have raced it in a couple crits this year. It performed very well. I felt solid and nimble at the same time. I went from an aluminum to Ti and couldn't be more pleased. Make the move and make it a Lynskey.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

Good to hear the confirmation, since I already have my R330 on order! 

Seth, just curious: How much do you weigh and what category do you race?


----------



## sethbotwick (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm just a hair under six feet tall and weigh around 175 lbs. I am a tri guy mostly. When I race my Lynskey though, I'm a CAT 5. I just started road racing this year. I've done some mountain century rides on the R330 and have been impressed. It decends well and I have been able to finish these rides still very comfortable.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

Those are precisely my dimensions as well. I was a Cat 3 until 5 years ago, but stopped racing. I'm going to pick up racing again next year. Thanks for your input Seth.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I just got my R330 built with 6700 Ultegra and the bike is very solid. The build is around 17.82lbs and not the lightest in the world. You can spend much more to make it light but I think it is a very good all purpose bike.


----------



## Nipper61 (Sep 13, 2009)

Wines of WA said:


> I'm a 41 year-old ex-racer (cat 3) and 6'0" 175#. For my size, I probably crank out more power than the average cat 3 of my proportions, though that power comes as a rouleur, not a sprinter. I haven't raced in 5 years, but am going to jump back into masters races next year -- mostly crits.
> 
> I have a Scandium Merckx Team SC that is by far the best bike I've owned (and I've owned probably a dozen road bikes). It is stiff in all the right places, yielding responsiveness and handling that is very sharp, while remaining comfortable enough to be ridden for hours at a time...with the right tires and air pressure. Despite the low bottom bracket, it was great in crits. I've raced and ridden it for 7 years now, but I know eventually it will need to be replaced. In fact, it's already got a few gouges on the frame that may hasten its demise.
> 
> ...


Buy the Lynsky. I love mine. It is a work of art and loves to race and climb.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I did a 60km ride with my Lynskey today and I am going to ride my Cervelo RS to have a better comparison. The R330 is pretty darn stiff on the BB and the ride is very firm. My GIOS Compact Pro is a bit softer ride than my R330 and not a good climber at all. I can say the RS is my favorite because it dose everything well but the R330 is super smooth on the flats. I believe the R330 would be a good crit bike too because the handling characteristic is like a Porsche. I tested today on two of my favorite turns one at 49KPH and another at 65KPH. The bike is solid on the ground and very controllerable without fear.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Those Lynskey R330 are sweet but too much $$ for me right now. I've been considering picking up a Gios lately. Why do you say the Gios Compact is not a good climber? I raced a buch of crits myself and thought the alum worked best. No time to think about comfort  .


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

GIOS Compact is not a alum frame it is a steel frame. The bike flex on the BB a bit and you lost a bit of acceleration.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

shaochieh said:


> GIOS Compact is not a alum frame it is a steel frame. The bike flex on the BB a bit and you lost a bit of acceleration.


Yes I know the Gios is steel. I was just wondering why you said it wasn't a good climber. I don't plan on racing anymore but I've read that the Compact Pro would be a responsive bike yet I know a little heavy. If I do race I will probably just do some trainng crits on a course about 5 miles from my house they do on Tuesdays. I would not buy an alum frame these days unless I raced more than I trained. So you think the Gios is a little "noodley" for crits?


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I never raced but I believe you can race on anything you want but I don't think the Gios would be a good fit. I don't ride my not very often and it dose not have good response to my command compare to my other bikes. I have five bikes and I switch up very often. So far the RS comes first than the Lynskey. Both the Lynskey and GIOS are sort of twitchy. My Trek 5.2sl and 5200 are not because the frame is a bit bigger 56cm. GIOS is a 53 because the shop don't have anymore my size here in Germany and I made it fit with longer stem.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

I ride a Lynskey R320 and it is extremely stable -- not at all twitchy. Do you have the recommended Alpha Q fork?


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

onlineflyer said:


> I ride a Lynskey R320 and it is extremely stable -- not at all twitchy. Do you have the recommended Alpha Q fork?


Yes, I got the Alpha Q GS-10 that came with the frame. BTW, that same deal I got from over the summer of $1,995 for frame + fork is back on.


----------



## sethbotwick (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, the Alpha Q works well with the frame. I've reached top speeds of over 55mph descending and no problems - with corners.


----------



## oaklandish (May 7, 2009)

Wines of WA,

Have you built it up yet? And if so, how is the stiffness that you were asking about in the OP? Has it been able to handle your weight and power. I am roughly your same build and I am looking into this frameset also.


----------



## sethbotwick (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not the guy that originally posted. I'm the second guy that already had a R330 and have been riding it for the whole summer. I can tell you that it is rigid. Best road bike I've owned and ridden.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

I haven't built it up yet; still gathering parts.


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone have any experience comparing the R320 to the R230? Ride characteristics, best uses for each?

Thanks


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

I own a R320 and my daughter has a R230 so I've ridden both. The R320 is slightly stiffer and a bit lighter. The R230 is slightly more compliant. Both are great bikes. Either one is a great choice. Having said that, I prefer the R320. Then again, I'm 40 pounds heavier than my daughter and I prefer the increased stiffness.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Good choice on the R330. I've been on the R320 for almost 2 years. Best bike I have owned to date! Also 6" although 160 lbs but plenty stiff.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

somebody post a photo.


----------



## armybikerider (Oct 27, 2009)

New poster here......Just getting back into road bikes this year after about a 10 year hiatus....

I just got my Lynskey R330 on Friday and over the weekend put about 70 miles on it. (I'm coming off an old Cannondale 2.8 frame built with Campy 1st generation C-record - yes friction down tube shifting.) 

I don't race anymore but like to go fast. I love 40-60 mile rides at 20+ mph averages. 

To say that I prefer stiff should go as an understatement. I've ridden AL (C'dale and a whippy Vitus 979 back in the day)...various steel bikes including a Gianna Motta that I eventually broke. I got my new Lynskey because the left side C-record crankarm on my Cannondale snapped and I was wondering what would break next. My wife actually pushed me to buy a new bike and after a bit of research decided that the ride characteristics and durability of Ti was what I was looking for.

I couldnt be happier with my decision. The Lynskey is stiff without the harshness of my old Cannondale. The R330 actually reminds me of riding my 2.8 with soft tires. It doesn't deflect at all at the BB, the rear end feels rock solid, but the road surface is muted when compared to other stiff frames I've ridden. It's stable at speed descending, is stable with no hands and responds to every push of the pedals whether pushing a big gear hard on the flats or standing out of the saddle climbing.

The workmanship (welds) are immaculate and beautiful. I got the deal of the Summer with the brushed Houseblend frame, Alpha Q GS-10 fork and a Rival build. It's not the lightest bike in the world at 17.2 pounds with my ancient Time racing pedals and 2 American Classic alloy cages, but the ride and overall feel is way more important to me than what the scale says. And those helix seat stays.........sexy as hell.

(By the way, I'm 5'8,155)

And OMG, the Rival drivetrain ........I was worried I'd miss the downtube shifters and Campy Record brakes.......WTF was I thinking??? Effortless shifting at the tip of my finger...am I gushing????

Pics.....







I'm looking forward to miles and miles and years of fun on this machine.

BTW - anyone near FT Campbell KY?

Dave


----------



## gelton (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Armybikerider, 
Just wondering what size frame and stem your bike is


----------



## armybikerider (Oct 27, 2009)

The frame is a Lynskey Medium and the stem is 100mm.

Dave


----------



## CDU-Racing (Nov 26, 2009)

I just built my R330 3 days ago. I have only done a couple of rides on it, but so far I am VERY impressed. The bike is stiff, comfortable and very responsive. Like someone else has already said on here - it corners like a Porsche and the ride is super smooth (even without the recommended AlphaQ fork). Plus, the build quality is awesome.

I will be riding my first Crit on it this Saturday, and will be out for 100km+ on Sunday so I'll come back with an update.

However, my initial thoughts are that this could be the best bike I've ever ridden. And the service from Don at Lynskey is fantastic.

FYI I'm 6' 2", and 80kg (176 pounds) and the frame size is Large. I put my own Easton 90 SL fork on it with a Hope headset. Location: Brisbane Australia


----------



## CDU-Racing (Nov 26, 2009)

Rode a crit on Saturday on a 1.6km (1 mile) road circuit, 40 mins plus 3 laps, 40.5kmh (25mph) average speed. Was very impressed with the R330's handling. Responsive under power, and very sure and steady through the corners.

Did 110km (68 miles) on Sunday and could have ridden further. Loved it. 

What more can I say? It's just a fabulous bike.


----------



## armybikerider (Oct 27, 2009)

No pics?


----------



## CDU-Racing (Nov 26, 2009)

Ha ha! They're on their way.


----------



## kramteetop (Aug 24, 2009)

CDU-Racing said:


> Rode a crit on Saturday on a 1.6km (1 mile) road circuit, 40 mins plus 3 laps, 40.5kmh (25mph) average speed. Was very impressed with the R330's handling. Responsive under power, and very sure and steady through the corners.
> 
> Did 110km (68 miles) on Sunday and could have ridden further. Loved it.
> 
> What more can I say? It's just a fabulous bike.


OK.. I have to ask...stiffness in the BB when sprinting? Asking because I have my eye on a 2009 Litespeed Siena, which I read is somewhat similar to the R330 (or was it the R230?)

Mark


----------



## CDU-Racing (Nov 26, 2009)

kramteetop said:


> OK.. I have to ask...stiffness in the BB when sprinting? Asking because I have my eye on a 2009 Litespeed Siena, which I read is somewhat similar to the R330 (or was it the R230?)
> 
> Mark


I was more than satisfied with the BB Stiffness. I rode a Ridley Damocles before this which was super stiff. The R330 is not as stiff, but I never expected it to be. I'm definately not a power-house sprinter so I may not be the best judge, but I am totally happy with it. I have very stiff wheels, and I get very little flex through the stem and bars so the whole thing feel great. I only have 1 bike, so I needed something that would do 100 mile weekend rides, and local club crits and I think this is the perfect combination for me.

I have a friend who rides a Litespeed Tuscany, and he has compared my R330 to a Siena. But to be honest, I reckon it's more similar to my other mate's Icon. Have a chat to the guys at Lynskey, I really do believe their advice is honest and open. They will not recommend something that isnt right. Who knows.. you may end up with a Lynskey instead


----------



## DI75 (Oct 6, 2007)

Lynskeys rock!


----------



## CDU-Racing (Nov 26, 2009)

DI75 said:


> Lynskeys rock!


That looks bl00dy sensational mate! Superb.

You have inspired me to get some pics of my R330 up on here ASAP. When I get back from my Christmas hols I'll get straight on it.

Good work


----------



## CDU-Racing (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## nickdatt (Dec 19, 2009)

*Lynskey - I love you*



CDU-Racing said:


> I just built my R330 3 days ago. I have only done a couple of rides on it, but so far I am VERY impressed. The bike is stiff, comfortable and very responsive. Like someone else has already said on here - it corners like a Porsche and the ride is super smooth (even without the recommended AlphaQ fork). Plus, the build quality is awesome.
> 
> I will be riding my first Crit on it this Saturday, and will be out for 100km+ on Sunday so I'll come back with an update.
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd comment on the customer service at Lynskey since you mentioned it.I haven't owned or ridden a racer for years (15 or so) and decided to end my fast bike dry spell by building up a quality bike myself.I decided on a Ti frame for durability and relative light weight.I found Lynskey and ordered a R330 XS frame .Not realising it was too small until I went over the bars locking up the front wheel with my foot D'OH!! I emailed Lynskey just to let them know I thought the frame was great even being the wrong size for me, adding I would rectify the mistake myself when I could afford to.Unexpectedly I was being offered an exchange on my own stupid mistake.It blew me away, of course I took up the offer and now have my beautiful bike that makes me feel like a king with every pedal push.By the way, it also was Don that dealt with me but I'm sure he'd say that no matter who you dealt with at Lynskey performance you'd be treated the same way I experienced customer service at a level I didn't know existed on top of a great product:


----------



## sethbotwick (Feb 20, 2009)

That's exactly why I just sold my Litespeed and upgraded to a Lynskey tri bike - thanks Jack! Well said Nickdatt.


----------



## DI75 (Oct 6, 2007)

CDU-Racing said:


> That looks bl00dy sensational mate! Superb.
> 
> You have inspired me to get some pics of my R330 up on here ASAP. When I get back from my Christmas hols I'll get straight on it.
> 
> Good work


Thanks, and I must say the same about yours!! Excellent job my friend! I like my Lynsky so much that I just sold my BMC Pro machine..You just can't beat a Lynskey!!


----------



## CDU-Racing (Nov 26, 2009)

nickdatt said:


> Just thought I'd comment on the customer service at Lynskey since you mentioned it.I haven't owned or ridden a racer for years (15 or so) and decided to end my fast bike dry spell by building up a quality bike myself.I decided on a Ti frame for durability and relative light weight.I found Lynskey and ordered a R330 XS frame .Not realising it was too small until I went over the bars locking up the front wheel with my foot D'OH!! I emailed Lynskey just to let them know I thought the frame was great even being the wrong size for me, adding I would rectify the mistake myself when I could afford to.Unexpectedly I was being offered an exchange on my own stupid mistake.It blew me away, of course I took up the offer and now have my beautiful bike that makes me feel like a king with every pedal push.By the way, it also was Don that dealt with me but I'm sure he'd say that no matter who you dealt with at Lynskey performance you'd be treated the same way I experienced customer service at a level I didn't know existed on top of a great product:


Mate, I hope you were OK after the fall? 

Great story though, that is pure customer service at it's best. Don offered me the exact same service when I was discussing frame sizes with him, and what blew me away was the fact that I didn't even buy it direct from Lynskey in the US, I was getting from a dealer in the UK and shipping it out to Australia! But he still promised me an exchange if the size he recommended wasn't 100% perfect.

:thumbsup:


----------



## nickdatt (Dec 19, 2009)

*All fine*

My over the bars was at a just moving speed I landed on my feet,still holding one side of the bars keeping the bike off the ground and best of all nobody saw it.
I'm glad to see Lynskey lifting the bar to even greater heights of customer satisfaction.
LYNSKEY'S RULE!!!


----------

